# Filter suggestions 75g



## nqsc (Jan 4, 2019)

Currently setting up a 75g. Its currently running an fx4 & and a penguin 350 hob. The 350 is noisy and I think I'd rather have 2 cannisters and just ditch the hob. At first I was going to go with the fluval 06 series until I read all the reviews about the leak issues. Anyone have suggestions on something reliable to pair with the fx4?


----------



## Miabean (Jan 22, 2019)

I personally have used several Fluval filters from the 06 series. I have four running right now and I've never once had a leak. I have two 404s that have been running for probably 10 years with no issues other than an impeller that I broke during cleaning. I think they are great filters.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

If you like the FX4, you could always get another one of those. I haven't had any big issues with the FX4 or FX6.


----------



## nqsc (Jan 4, 2019)

Kipnlilo said:


> If you like the FX4, you could always get another one of those. I haven't had any big issues with the FX4 or FX6.


I thought about that, & still might go that route. I just figured 2 of them would be too much for a 75.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Another FX4 or equivalent, a little overkill, maybe. Too much, I don't think so. But, we all know what will happen next. You will eventually get a bigger tank, have a break down on another, etc. Then you'll be saying, "I'm glad I bought the larger filter." Or "I wish I would have bought the bigger one." All this said, if you watch the sale ads at the retail stores, you can sometimes get the FX6 for the price of an FX4 or less.


----------



## nqsc (Jan 4, 2019)

Kipnlilo said:


> Another FX4 or equivalent, a little overkill, maybe. Too much, I don't think so. But, we all know what will happen next. You will eventually get a bigger tank, have a break down on another, etc. Then you'll be saying, "I'm glad I bought the larger filter." Or "I wish I would have bought the bigger one." All this said, if you watch the sale ads at the retail stores, you can sometimes get the FX6 for the price of an FX4 or less.


I like the way you think, I'm gonna do that.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The Rena filstars are good. I had one running for over 12 years, quick and easy to clean.


----------



## excaliber (Jan 1, 2019)

I wish I would have spent more time talking to the pros who raise fish for a living before buying filters for our new tanks. I bought into the I need large canister filters or two and have to have 10 times turnover + per/hr for my tanks to work properly.
Had I known what I know now I would have never bought the FX-4's. Sponge filters and AC110's are what I'm doing now.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

excaliber said:


> I wish I would have spent more time talking to the pros who raise fish for a living before buying filters for our new tanks. I bought into the I need large canister filters or two and have to have 10 times turnover + per/hr for my tanks to work properly.
> Had I known what I know now I would have never bought the FX-4's. Sponge filters and AC110's are what I'm doing now.


 :thumb:

Sponge filters alone can handle a tank ... or a pond.

The biggest downside is that they don't pick up (much) detritus or other debris.

OTOH, canisters, HOB's and sumps might pick up a lot of detritus and debris ... but it's still in the water column, breaking down and going through the nitrogen cycle ... at least until you clean the filter.

Wash, rinse, repeat ...

But I suppose for a display tank, not having **** on the substrate and floating around in the water is desirable ... :lol:


----------

